
Ask HN: Now that Inbox is officially dead, what email client should I use? - wolfd
The Gmail interface stresses me out with the deluge of emails it presents to me. Is there anything out there that comes close to Inbox&#x27;s bundles?
======
sanketskasar
Outlook!! Feels fresh and works well. Also categorises mails into Focus and
Others depending. Find it really useful on phone. Prefer default Gmail website
on Desktop.

------
smonff
Forget about it. Use Thunderbird with IMAP.

~~~
jrowley
There is something to be said for using a solid client that is both provider
and platform agnostic. You don't get used to fancy features of some client,
just to have lose them. It forces you to build habits that work across
multiple setups.

------
yungstevejobs
I don’t understand “stresses me out with the deluge of emails”. If you’re
getting tons of emails that you don’t need or want, take a minute and
unsubscribe from those mailing lists. If not, set up filters to do whatever
with those kinds of emails. Idk I guess I’ve always been pretty organized when
it comes to emails. Appending my email for each service or site I sign up for
etc.

Anyway I just use the stock mail app on my phone.

------
arjunkomath
I'm trying these: Spark and Spike email

[https://www.cnet.com/how-to/google-inbox-is-dead-but-you-
can...](https://www.cnet.com/how-to/google-inbox-is-dead-but-you-can-use-
spark-and-spike-apps-instead/)

~~~
foobarbazetc
All these services have to basically read your emails to send you
notifications.

------
vincent_s
I just received a newsletter that had an ad for
[https://frontapp.com/](https://frontapp.com/).

(They say they are "The #1 alternative to Google inbox".)

Haven't tried them though.

------
db48x
I use Gnus. One of its nicer feature is scoring, where every message gets a
score and then only high-scoring messages are shown until you ask for the low-
scoring ones.

------
mirrortits
Maybe it's a sign that you need to move away from Google at least Gmail?

